# Anatomy question of a P226



## desigarms (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello,

Can someone confirm the following for me:

-Is the slide of the recent P226 forged or stamped steel?

-Is the barrel a one or two-piece design? Does it matter?

thanks!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIG_P226


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Got your PM and replied.

The SiG "P22#" series barrels are a one piece design. Matter? Well I guess that depends on the design and maybe a personal preference. SiG designed theirs as a one piece (most models), Beretta for instance designed theirs as a two piece. One better than the other, not in my opinion. They are just different. Have owned them both at one time.

Current production models all have milled slides now. The P220, P225, P226, P245 and P228 were once produced with stamped slides. The easiest way to tell is to look at the breech block retaining pin. If it is a split roll pin then the slide is a stamped one. If it is a solid roll pin then it is milled. SiG does not use forging in the manufacture or their frames or slides.


----------



## desigarms (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks Growler! You're a wealth of knowledge. That was very educational.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Happy to be helpful. I was taught to share.


----------

